# motor coupling spins



## mpbug (Feb 11, 2008)

I have a 74 Beetle, 72 volt with a D&D es31b motor. I found out that the splines on the coupling between motor and tranny have sheared so it spins. The trans input shaft is ok. The female end (on motor) only lined up about 1/2" on splined part of shaft on the tranny side. Where can I get a new , stronger coupler?This one was from Wilderness EV and only lasted 2 months.


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

mpbug said:


> I have a 74 Beetle, 72 volt with a D&D es31b motor. I found out that the splines on the coupling between motor and tranny have sheared so it spins. The trans input shaft is ok. The female end (on motor) only lined up about 1/2" on splined part of shaft on the tranny side. Where can I get a new , stronger coupler?This one was from Wilderness EV and only lasted 2 months.


Hi mpbug,

Bummer! Have you contacted Wilderness EV? Did they give you a warranty? 

Regards,

major


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

That would be my first thought. Go back to the vendor/mfr and demand replacement.

Failing that, I'd suggest taking the coupler to a local machinist and have him design a new one, stronger.


----------



## ww321q (Mar 28, 2008)

Did you order a kit or just a coupler ? It probably would be ok if it had been in full contact with the splines on the transmission . What kept it from going on all the way ? Did you make your own adapter plate ? I'm sure the adapters that we make from using an old clutch center are high grade steel but I wouldn't think one made from mild steel would wear out that quick . I would try to solve the problem before you put on another one . J.W.


----------



## mpbug (Feb 11, 2008)

I talked to Wilderness EV. Pulled the coupler to send back. They said they have since switched to a adapter plate that will align the splines better, so I think I may not be the only one this happen to.It is a keyed sleeve welded to a clutch center. We' ll seewhat happens. They did the conversion and spec'd it all out. Not overly impressed by their mechanical skill -no grease or anti-seize compound used on the motor shaft, already rusted on, NO set screw on coupler!!!, adaptor plate holes don't line up on bell housing, had to use a few smaller dia bolts to make holes line up (also no graded bolts!)


----------



## FastbackToTheFuture (Aug 1, 2008)

Ugh. I too went with Wilderness EV (last year) and their adapter plate does not line up to my VW bell housing either. It's really a piece of junk for what I paid, but as someone just reminded me, "You live and learn."


----------



## Bruce A (Jul 17, 2008)

The same thing happen to me when I used a stock clutch, an I made the thing my self, ended up making out of a used high performance clutch that I bought at a car swapmeet, just grind off the rivets and weld to a coupler.

Bruce A

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/garage/cars/72


----------



## pdxwesty (Sep 19, 2009)

I have the same problem with my bug wilderness conversion kit. the adapter does not line up well, after only 20 miles the transmission was grinding and locking up. Turns out the rear shaft bearing on the motor burned up, it cost my $75 to repair it. I am not happy with this company either, but I guess you get what you pay for! Have any of you found an affordable solution? I was looking at this type of coupler: http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000LERWTW/ref=nosim/findnet0f-20


----------



## mpbug (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm looking at the same thing. They don't make the other side to fit a VW spline, so I am going to use a clutch disc center and somehow hook it to the Love joy. I talked to an engineer at a LoveJoy distributor and he thought it will work. Any idea how much torque we are looking at? I'm at 72 volts with a D&D es31b motor.


----------



## martymcfly (Sep 10, 2008)

Had the same failure with my wilderness coupler. When I took it apart, the splines were gone on the inside of the coupler. There was a lot of real fine metal dust in there too. I cut the old disc part off of the adapter and welded a new one on. When I put it back on, I put grease on the splines. Don't know if it will help.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

DC motors really hammer the drive system. The splines on my X19 are very fine. After the second disk went I cut a square keyway slot into the shaft and new disk before installing and have had no problems since.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2009)

My experience with the love joy type coupler was the rubber star did not last .


----------



## grayballs (Aug 27, 2008)

I would re-think the Lovejoy coupler idea. My experience with the Lovejoys is that they're not compatable with the torque demands of a DC motor start-stop situation. 
The issue with the splined shaft is probably one of alignment,, either in the assembly of the coupling or the package assembly. The splined end should have a .001-.003 clearance on the shaft. That, along with the included angle of the splines allows the coupling to "float" on the shaft to compensate for minor mis-alignment (emphasis on minor). Sometimes, I think the welding anneals the splined hub, to some extent, and that could add to the problem, (although, if it is good steel to begin with it is still good steel afterwards, unless the problem is the weld). 
Think 'Dial Indicator' during assembly,,, an inexpensive tool that you can't do without.

Info worth everything you paid for it,,,


----------



## pdxwesty (Sep 19, 2009)

hi marty, I am thinking of biting the bullet and buying a real adapter plate from http://electroauto.com. 
I am just wondering what was your solution?

Thanks man,
Mike


----------



## pdxwesty (Sep 19, 2009)

grayballs said:


> Think 'Dial Indicator' during assembly,,, an inexpensive tool that you can't do without.


hey grayballs, do you have a link or the model number on the shaft alignment tool you recommend? And how do I use it? (wow, did I just say "grayballs" and "shaft" in the same sentence!


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

I got mine from CanEV.com ... I wanted to retain the clutch. Little pricey, but well made, on time, and no problems.


----------



## grayballs (Aug 27, 2008)

pdxwesty said:


> hey grayballs, do you have a link or the model number on the shaft alignment tool you recommend?


 
You don't need a Starret or any of the high priced ones to do what you are going to do. Most of the ability of the tool is in the hands of the person using it. You might try Grainger or Harbor Freight.


----------



## mpbug (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm on number three failing the same way.I greased them a lot, didn't help too much although the last one went for about 8 months. I think the alignment is off . I hope the Lovejoy can hold up to the torque because the joint is designed for some misalignment.


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

Mpbug You are not paying attention lad. You have two people telling you the lovejoy will not work. That type of coupler is for continuous running on a stationary setup. The rubber cushion will not take the beating it will get in your Ev. Don’t let my name fool you. I know what I am talking about........................this time


----------



## grayballs (Aug 27, 2008)

mpbug said:


> I'm on number three failing the same way.I greased them a lot, didn't help too much although the last one went for about 8 months. I think the alignment is off . I hope the Lovejoy can hold up to the torque because the joint is designed for some misalignment.


 
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/2001-vw-jetta-homemade-coupler-and-38895p2.html

Here is an example of one that looks to be done right,,,, Granted, he has some machine equiptment and the ability to use it, but that is not the point. Good work can and has been done with hand tools and basic shop equiptment,,,, The key is the alignment. This person used 'roll pins' for stability after the alignment. They would not be my choice but that is just my opinion (nearly every auto manufacturer sells tapered pins for this purpose). The point is align both the motor and the transmission to the adapter plate, drill and pin the positions and then they will separate and rejoin in alignment each time, assuming the adapter plate has true faces.

Any local machinest can turn a coupler for you,, shouldn't be that expensive, especially when one considers the time one does without during repairs,,,, Hell,, if you're not too far away, PM me and we'll do it here


----------

